# Chaos Kennels



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone ever purchased a dog from this kennel, and if they would recommend them. I understand they deal with Mason, Chaos,Watchdog,and Carver bloodlines. Ive seen a few breeders who got their dogs from this kennel, and have nothing but good things to say, I was just wondering what some of you'll think.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

canyou post a link to there kennel?


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

www.mvn.net/chaos/


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

All I really saw were Chaos dogs and thats not really my thing!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Shannon has a 100% chaos girl, bullet. she came right from chaos and is a wonderfull dog. he has only said good things about the kennel. their lines are some of my personal favorites too.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Not something I would ever buy for sure! It all depends on what you are looking for. You also asked about Ironline too? What are you looking for in your future pup/dog.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

not really my type of dog, but they do work there dogs in american street ring which is more than most people who bree this line can say.

http://www.americanstreetring.org/


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

There no reason in particular about asking about this kennels other than for opinions of those who have owned these dogs, or know someone who has. Im still researching this line. I realize some dont like this line, but Ive seen some watchdog/chaos bloodlines in person, and I like it. Like Wheezie mentioned Chaos Kennels does participate in dog sport, which I respect because many people who breed this line dont do anything, but breed for looks. This line is also one of the best known hog catching lines out there. This tells me even with size, they still maintain drive, and athletism. I considering in participating in some type of dog sport, street ring, or pp.


----------



## ChoppersMommy31508 (Jun 19, 2008)

I just want to say that my brother in laws dog is a pup from Beast, which is a stud from Chaos Kennel. They call him Hummer, he is the best dog, he plays with my son who is 5 and my step son who 7. We just recently bought a pup from Hummer and he also, is a great dog with kids and other dogs. Hummer, in my opinion looks like a big bull mastiff! I can send you pics of both the dogs if you are interested. I’m not sure what you are looking for, but if you are looking for a great family dog, I highly recommend Chaos Kennels. Good Luck Hunting!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

wheezie said:


> not really my type of dog, but they do work there dogs in american street ring which is more than most people who bree this line can say.
> 
> http://www.americanstreetring.org/


 However it doesn't appear that those two dogs being worked actually belong to them

I don't see any titles or health testing which is something I prefer to see when looking for a dog. They also look too big for me from most of the picts. Just some observations. I don't know that kennel to comment any further.

It depends on what is important to you in a dog when looking and making choices. People are going to have all kinds of opinions. What makes a good dog to one person can be very different if you ask someone else.

I prefer dogs that are the total package and a good representative of all the points in the standards from health and temperament to proper structure, JMO.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> However it doesn't appear that those two dogs being worked actually belong to them
> 
> I don't see any titles or health testing which is something I prefer to see when looking for a dog. They also look too big for me from most of the picts. Just some observations. I don't know that kennel to comment any further.
> 
> ...


I agree with Patch, I seen nothing about titles or health testing done. Some of the dogs shoulders were just to wide for me, IMO!! They are just to bleak on their website with information. Not saying they are not good dogs b/c I don't know. Never met anyone with one of their dogs..I just would not get one from them.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Its been a while since I visited their website, but if its the same now as it was then... No titles, no health tests, big blue bullies. Not something I'd be at all interested in. ETA: 'Kay, I just revisited, and it doesn't look like much has changed. If someone wanted a bully, that is probably a good place to go, as their dogs aren't as deformed as I've seen elsewhere. I just don't consider them good APBTs.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

not my thing, look a lil crossed with mastiff type dog to make a bully, kinda wrinkled in the forhead i guess.


besides that there aight


----------

